
The 1% Resume That Stands Out - ceekay
https://blog.orangecaffeine.com/the-1-resume-that-stands-out-c84d937ec7fb
======
pavornyoh
That is performance base hiring and people who put that on their resumes are
snatched up quickly by employers. Good article.

